# In search of....



## craymond819 (Sep 8, 2015)

Hey! 
Im a bit of a noob here, been reading for a while. Anyways back to the topic; I'm in search of a great high energy Sativa strain, and would like some ideas. Anyone?

Thanks!


----------



## yarddog (Sep 8, 2015)

Welcome, I can't help you much.  Though we do have some members here that are partial to the sativa strains. I'm sure they will chime in soon and lend you some advice.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 8, 2015)

Satori.....Chucky's Bride


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 8, 2015)

Welcome to MP craymond.   Like Duck the first thing that came to mind is Mandala's Satori. A beautiful plant, easy to grow and a fabulous up high. I like my sativa's too.

Girl scout cookies is a nice up high as are hazes, but if you are just starting out they can take longer to grow. I haven't had the pleasure of Chucky's bride, but I hear it fits the bill.

Again welcome to our home.


----------



## craymond819 (Sep 8, 2015)

Awesome, thanks for the input =]


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 8, 2015)

Satori is my favorite uppity strain.  While it has the high of a great sativa, it flowers in about 9 weeks, as opposed to some hazes that go 12-14 or longer. 

I also really like Chucky's Bride--a cross between C99 and something else I forgot.  While it does not seem quite as uppity as the Satori, I really like the taste and the high.  I am not sure if the seeds are still available though.

I run a Girl Scout Cookie cross that I find a great daytime smoke.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 8, 2015)

Delicious Seeds - Cotton Candy 
Delicious Seeds - Critical Sensi Star
DNA Genetics - Tangilope 
Dinafem - Cheese 

I have experience with all these, and still currently run 3 of them  :aok:


----------

